# Neue Strecke



## ulme (15. Februar 2005)

Tach auch,

ich stelle euch hier mal eine neue Strecke vor.

Diese Tour beginnt in Kronenburg auf dem Parkplatz unterhalb der Staumauer.
Von dort aus startet sie im Uhrzeigersinn.
Zuerst fährst du die ersten ca. 4 km flach auf dem Kylltalweg Richtung Stadtkyll, bevor es dort kurz vor dem Hotel 
 Haus Petra  rechts den Berg hinauf zum Kyllerberg geht.
Nach ca. 80 HM oben angekommen hat man einen schönen Blick auf das umliegende Kylltal.
Nach einer schnellen Abfahrt mußt du nun die Straße überqueren.
Gleich nach ca. 500 m geht es steil links hinauf. ( Punkt 1 )
Nach ca. 2 Km oben angekommen geht es nach einem kurzen flachen Stück steil rechts wieder runter. ( Punkt 2 )
Nun geht es links den nächsten Kilometer langsam ansteigend an dem Kerschenbach entlang durch ein kurzes nasses Wegstück in das Waldgebiet  Ahrenberg .
An der Teerstrasse angekommen ( Punkt 3 )fährst du rechts zu einer kleinen Rundschleife  ( ca. 4 KM, 100 HM ) die genau dort wieder ankommt.
Unten angekommen fährst du der Teerstrasse entlang den Berg hinauf bis du an einer Schranke ankommst, ca. 50 m hinter dieser Schranke rechts abbiegen . ( Punkt 4 )
Der folgende Kilometer ist recht flach, bevor es an der nächsten Kreuzung wieder rechts den Berg hinauf geht.
Oben an der 2. Schranke angekommen ( Punkt 5 ) befindest du dich auf dem höchsten Punkt   ( 650m üNN ) unserer Rundstrecke.
Dann nach ca. 50 Meter geht es rechts ab. Achtung diese Wegeinfahrt ist schlecht zu erkennen.
Jetzt gehts die nächsten 2 Kilometer bergab bis zu einem Wildgatter ( bitte wieder schließen ).
Nach ca. 50 Metern geradeaus befinden wir uns an der Grillhütte Ormont. 
Zwischen Grillhütte und Tretbecken führt ein nicht leicht zu fahrender Singeltrail den Berg hinauf zum Goldberg Ormont. ( Punkt 6 )
Oben angekommen  gehts links wieder runter Richtung Ormont.
( Wer möchte, fährt einen kurzen Abstecher ( ca. 50m rechts, dann steil links hinauf ) und schaut sich den Lavaberg von nahem an, aber hier ist Vorsicht geboten )
Nachdem du unten die Straße überquert hast, führt dich der Weg flach bis kurz vor Hallschlag.
An der nächsten Kreuzung ( Punkt 7 ) geht es geradeaus den letzten Berg hinauf bevor du parallel entlang dem Kronenburger See bis zum Ausgangspunkt fährst.

Nachzuschauen eine Wegbeschreibung und eine Karte unter www.schneifelbike.de

Wegstrecke überwiegend sehr gut befahrbar. 
Länge ca. 30 KM
Höhenmeter ca. 600

Also Guckst Du !

Gruß
ulme


----------



## Männix (9. März 2005)

Hai Ulme,
schöne Strecke, die werde ich sofort testen, sobald diese "weiße Gülle" verschwunden ist! Bei Interesse kann ich Dir ja mal meine Hausstrecke vorstellen.

Gruß aus Kronenburg!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black (9. März 2005)

Hiho,

hört sich gut an. Von N'heim werden es wohl am Ende dann gut 100Km werden. Ne schöne lockere Tagestour. Mein "Wölfchen" schnurrt schon im Keller. Man bin ich froh wenn der Frühling auf Touren kommt. .


----------



## Männix (9. März 2005)

Das hört sich gut an...
Wenn dann meine "Hausstrecke" (Rtg. Wolfert) mit der von Ulme verbunden wird, müssten das ca. 70 -80 km mit etwas über 1000 Höhenmetern werden!

Wie wär's?


----------



## black (10. März 2005)

gerne, solange noch Salz auf den Straßen liegt fahre ich noch auf der geliebten Rolle. Aber sobald das WEtter umschlägt bin ich dabei!


----------



## ulme (11. März 2005)

Tach auch,

na dann meldet euch doch mal bei mir wenns Wetter besser wird !
Vorher muss ich unbedingt mal en paar Flachetappen in Angriff nehmen.
Die letzten Wochen hat sich bei mir in Sachen Biken leider gar nichts getan. 

@ Männix, mit dem kombinieren der Touren können wir gerne mal machen.
Wir können Deine Tour bei Interesse auch gerne bei www.schneifelbike.de veröffentlichen ?!

Guckt ihr !

Em ef Geh
ulme


----------



## Männix (11. März 2005)

@ ulme:

ja klar, warum net? Ich versuche mal taugliches Kartenmaterial zu beschaffen, allerdings spricht auch nix dagegen, wenn wir die Strecke mal abfahren (27 km, etwa 600 HM). Übrigens: Wenn Du gerne "steil" und "dreckig" fährst, gibts direkt am Kronenburger See ein herrliches Revier, wo man sich so richtig austoben und was für die Technik tun kann!
Noch was: mit denen bin ich auch schon mal gefahren: Kurvengeister Prüm 
Die sind sehr gut drauf und Fachleute im Bereich Prüm und Umgebung!

@ black + ulme:

Würde sagen, wir tauschen Telefonnummern aus, damit man sich mal kurzfristig verabreden kann, oder gibt's da was einzuwenden? Dann könnte mal jeder seine Haus- oder Feierabendrunde vorstellen.
Übrigens: ich bin etwa in ulme's Altersklasse ("etwas" älter)


----------



## ulme (12. März 2005)

Moin,

heute morgen überkommt mich doch das weisse Grauen.
Ca. 20 cm Neuschnee hier in Ormont und keine Besserung in Sicht.
Na ja, müssen wir noch was warten mit dem Biken !  
Die Teflon Nr. können wir gerne austauschen.
Schickt ne Mail an [email protected] und ich werde euch antworten.

So, ich muss noch mal Schneeräumen, bis später.

Gruß
ulme


----------



## Männix (12. März 2005)

Diese weiße Gülle bringt mich noch um!

Ich hab mittlerweile Beine wien Wellensittich aber Oberarme wie Conan vom Schnee schüppen...

Mannooooo...


----------



## Männix (13. März 2005)

Tschuldigung...
wollte nur noch mal posten, um zu sehen, ob es mit dem neu angelegten Fotoalbum klappt...


----------

